# Fischereigesetz Keine Ländersache mehr??



## Maniskryptus (25. April 2013)

Servus,

ich habe mich gerade bei einem Mitarbeiter der Teichanlage Quellgrund in Ruppichteroth in NRW nach den dort geltenden Regeln Erkundigen wollen. Er sagte mir das es seit 2 Jahren schon so geregelt ist, das die Fischereigesetze keine Ländersache mehr sind, sondern Bundesweit gar EU Land weit die selben Richtlinien haben sollen. 

Da bin ich aber auf einem ganz anderen Stand, meines Wissens nach, gibt es keine Einheitlich geregelten Fischereigesetze in Deutschland, sondern jedes Land hat ihre eigenen Gesetze was dieses Thema betrifft. 

Kann dazu einer mehr sagen?

MfG


----------



## antonio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereigesetz Keine Ländersache mehr??*

fischereirecht ist weiterhin landesrecht.
eu-richtlinien etc müssen eben nur beachtet werden bei der landesgesetzgebung.
da hat dir jemand was falsches erzählt.

antonio


----------



## Dany73 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereigesetz Keine Ländersache mehr??*

Zur Zeit aktuelle Fischereivorgaben für NRW findest Du hier!
Fischereigesetz
Verordnung zum Landesfischereigesetz

Hoffe Dir helfen zu können!?


----------



## Colophonius (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereigesetz Keine Ländersache mehr??*

Also, generell ist Fischereirecht Landesrecht.
ABER: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht und Europerecht bricht Bundesrecht.

Heißt:
Wenn ein Landesgesetz mit einem Bundes- oder gar Europagesetz kollidiert, zählt immer das höhere!

Dabei gilt die "Normenpyramide", also vereinfacht für den Fall: Europarecht ist wichtiger als Bundesrecht, was wichtiger als Landesrecht ist.


----------

